# need some artistic talent..



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

Thinking of going in and getting a tattoo with my mates (we're all getting them) but I was thinking of something that means something to me.

I was thinking a southern cross, but how common is that these days? My other thought was a little lizard or reptile type thing, all black, with no detail, about 2 or 3 inches long. But I have a problem. I can't draw the design I want, and the guy who is doing it, knows nothing at all about drawing reptiles.

Can anyone give me a few ideas, and anyone artistic maybe draw a quick sketch of something?


----------



## hodges (Oct 9, 2008)

You cant go wrong with the southern cross, tho as you have said it is very common. Tho you may want the southern cross mixed with something else for an example a southern cross with a snake or so just a thought.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

I was thinking a coloured in black gecko with the southern cross on it.


----------



## Riley (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/ox/www...est=http://www.myspace.com/venom_art_prospect


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 9, 2008)

Please don't get a southern cross. I realise the idea behind it, that no matter where you go it's seen as Australian, but in all honesty every man (or woman) and his (or her) dog have one. In my honest opinion you should be getting something that says Australia to you. Whether it's a lizard a snake, a flower or a good old aussie saying. IMHO there's no point getting a tattoo unless it means something to you. 

Don't get me wrong either, I'm a big fan of tattoos, and it's only due to being real busy at work and the fact that I'm planning big (and wanna get it right the first time) that I haven't started on mine yet. My brother is a tattooist in brisbane and will be doing all my work. He does his own designs (as you'd probs expect) and is covered in em.

EDIT: the gecko idea isn't soo bad, in fact, half decent I think. At least there's something other then the southern cross.....


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 9, 2008)

mmm.... southern cross tats are a little passe IMO. I suggest you find a photo of the gecko/lizard you want - probably best taken from directly over the top - re size it to the size you want the tat then trace around the outline so you have the basic shape, take it to the tattooist and tell them you want it solid black, they can make a stencil straight off the outline pic you take in then presto - you have a great (accurate) silhouette tatt of your favorite herp 

Lizzie


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah the southern cross wasn't such a good idea. Thinking over it with my mate, we go to the beach and every 3rd person has the southern cross somewhere on them.

The plain black gecko is my main idea. Just looking for a good one. I also found a tribal gecko, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 9, 2008)

My son shocked me two weeks ago, he's always been a quiet type, very reserved, he has a new girlfriend now who seems to have really brought him out of himself...... for his birthday recently, she paid for him to have a tatt!!!! It is a picture of Rossi's logo of a bulldog flattened out, with a big "46" underneath it. The darned thing nearly covers the whole of his shoulder blade!!!!!!!!!! (Rossi is the Moto GP Bike rider). 
I nearly fell over when I saw it!!!!!!!!


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 9, 2008)

an ex lover had a beautiful tribal gecko down the side of his rib cage .... looked awesome.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see my dads face when he sees it.

Hes recently comes to himself that he wants to quite smoking, after smoking for about 48 years. I ask why we haven't had dinner yet and he nearly turns green and throws cars.


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

Its a shame you don't live in Melbourne. My mate Owen from Tattoo magic is responsible for this incredible artwork.

I have nearly all my tattoos done by the crew at Tattoo magic. They're wonderful people and amazing artists!!!

View attachment 65969


View attachment 65970


View attachment 65971


----------



## the.badger (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't get a southern cross. They are by far the single most common tattoo at the moment in Australia, I do several every week. On a particularly bad day at the office I may do 4 southern crosses in a row. Some people think that by getting something inside/around the southern cross they will magically transform a mundane and very common tattoo into something 'different'.... Hmmm. Not much I can say about that except that these tattoos inevitably look awful.

I'll also mention at this point that the top 4 candidates for cover-up jobs are: names of girlfriends, southern crosses, small tribal pieces and japanese symbols (kanji), in that order.

So I think a little more thought might help in this situation because you don't want to end up with something that will scream 'I thought this was cool in 2008' for the rest of your life. And you don't want something too small that will blur into itself over time. 

And you need to be aware of the fact that tattoos, like reptiles, are highly addictive and you will probably want more... A common mistake that people make on this issue is thinking "hmmm, if I start with a small tribal piece I can always extend it later'. Extentions don't work in about 90% of cases, they look obvious and cheap. So if you think you want something big, bite the bullet and get a good tattoo. Don't make life hard for yourself down the track by thinking that you can build onto an existing tattoo.

May I ask who will be doing your work? Where on your body are you thinking of getting your tattoo?

Feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## the.badger (Oct 9, 2008)

Ninjaette said:


> Its a shame you don't live in Melbourne. My mate Owen from Tattoo magic is responsible for this incredible artwork.
> 
> I have nearly all my tattoos done by the crew at Tattoo magic. They're wonderful people and amazing artists!!!
> 
> ...



Wow, nice work Ninjaette! Gotta get that finished off quick smart so we can see pics! Owen's work is amazing.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm getting it done at Tombstone in cronulla.

And I'll prolly be getting it on my calf or my ankle.

If I had the money I would get one on the inside of my forearm.

Thought Im thinking of something across my wrist


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

Ninjaette said:


> Its a shame you don't live in Melbourne. My mate Owen from Tattoo magic is responsible for this incredible artwork.
> 
> I have nearly all my tattoos done by the crew at Tattoo magic. They're wonderful people and amazing artists!!!
> 
> ...




Those are some pretty hectic tattoos.


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 9, 2008)

Ninjaette said:


> Its a shame you don't live in Melbourne. My mate Owen from Tattoo magic is responsible for this incredible artwork.
> 
> I have nearly all my tattoos done by the crew at Tattoo magic. They're wonderful people and amazing artists!!!
> 
> ...



Niiiiiiiiiice! Very creative.

There are a few good tattoists in Melb...In Frankston there's a good couple who are into reptiles and do GREAT stuff...can't for the life of me remember both their names...Chilli and someone...


----------



## the.badger (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool, I don't know them as I'm in Melbs and they don't have a website  But I've never heard anything bad about them either so that's always good!

What's your budget? If you can only afford something little put in on your ankle as a small tatt will look lost on your calf.

When I'm looking for ideas for designs I use a few websites, but my fave is doing a google image search (mind you, this only works if you know vaguely what you're looking for), so go to www.google.com, click on 'Images' in the top corner, and then type in 'lizard tattoo' or 'lizard design' or 'gecko tattoo'... something along those lines. Otherwise you can check out the user galleries or take a squizz at www.tattooartists.org - those websites are divided into sections like 'bird tattoos' or 'religious tattoos' so it's pretty easy to find what you want.


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

Alrighty, these are pics of my ink - but only three as I don't have pics of the others, which is a bit odd?? Not as full on as the guy with the reptiles tattooed all over him LOL but this is the girly equivalent I guess! I'm waiting for Owen to get back from OS so he can do a piece on my calf 


View attachment 65977


View attachment 65978


View attachment 65979


----------



## the.badger (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow Ninjaette, that Hanya x Elephant thing on your foot is freakin RAD!


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

I can spend about 300 dollars.


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww thank you!

Its actually a makara - a beastie from tibetan mythology - it has the ears and tusks of a boar, the eyes of a monkey, the mane of a horse, the lower jaw of a crocodile and the horns of a stag. Pretty crazy huh? Mr Timothy from TM did that one 

LOL I think we've just hijacked this thread! Sorry Ersatz


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

No your right 

Im taking interest in your tats, thanks for sharing them actually mate


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

Always happy to share! 

Oh, and be warned - tattoos are addictive! Almost as addictive as herps :lol:

So annoying that they're such expensive hobbies!!


----------



## the.badger (Oct 9, 2008)

$300 is great, will get you somewhere between 2 and 3 hours worth of work! For that amount you should be able to slap something really cool up on your calf or even your forearm.

Sorry I can't help more with the design, I'm not very pro-active I know, but that bit is really up to you entirely.

I can tell you what NOT to get all day long though hahah.


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

I hope you're taking notes young man  Not many people are lucky enough to get advise from an actual tattoo artist before they get tattooed 
Oy! There is some horrible artwork walking around on the streets nowadays!


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

That advice would be lovely. What are a few things you advise not to get? and why is that?


Ninjaette - If I could I'd have a house full of reptiles with no family to annoy me, and with the family gone I'd be covered in tattoos, I have no objection to them aslong as they mean something.

EDIT: As you can see I'm milking everyone for anything too.


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

As the.badger said, take your time researching what you would like - I know this is stating the obvious but this thing is going to be on your skin for the rest of your life so it has to be something you are going to love forever!
I recently had to have a massive cover up job done on my back - it took ages to fix and thank God I had had a brilliant artist working on it - but I certainly learnt my lesson!
Yes! By all means, milk it for all its got! The more good advice you get the better.


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL

btw I would also be covered in tattoos if I didn't have my bf to consider - he freaked out when I got my monroe (upper lip) pierced a fortnight ago!!


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep.

Im looking for advice on stretching, fading anything that helps.

Also on places where tattoos look best?


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

Alright - this is just my opinion so of course you don't have to agree with me if you don't want to - The back is always a really good place to get something done if you're worried about stretching... I don't think many men accumulate fat on their backs. 
If you're planning on acquiring a major beer gut or getting preggers (LOL!!) in the near future I would not get anything done on your abdomen. 
I think the best places for a guy to get a tattoo are the arms, calves and in some cases the neck - Neck tattoos are unbelievably hot on men but don't seem to suit women as much - but that, again is just my opinion.

HTH


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 9, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> I can spend about 300 dollars.



That's how much my son's was, it ended up to be about 6 inches by five inches in measurement!!!! As I said, it just about covered his shoulderblade!!!!!!


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

Funny you say that because the first place I ever ever ever wanted a tattoo (my sister talked me out of it) was on my neck about 2 inches below my ear... It would hurt heaps I'm guessing.

I have extremely fast metabolism, and even if I wanted to wouldn't be able to get a gut, in a million years, so thats not a worry to me either. As for getting pregnant... That's a whole different story, I meant I'm really in-trouble aren't I? Or maybe I skipped too many PD/Health lessons..

I would die for a neck tattoo, just wouldn't make me look too good in interviews etc. Even though with dreads I tend to look scraggly enough.

Wrist / Inner-forearm / calf seems to be the go.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> That's how much my son's was, it ended up to be about 6 inches by five inches in measurement!!!! As I said, it just about covered his shoulderblade!!!!!!



I tend to think, my dad wouldn't worry too much about the tattoo.. He'd think I'm stupid, but If i came home with a very expensive tattoo, he'd be more worried about where I got the money from.

I mean... I MIGHT BE A LONG HAIRED BUM BUT I DO HAVE A JOB!

Gee. I'm no drug dealer.


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 9, 2008)

Ninjaette, I LOVE your dragon, tha'ts just AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Bev  You're too kind!

LOL Ersatz. You're not a bum if you work darls. Doesn't matter about the hair! So long as you keep it clean I'm sure its fine


----------



## the.badger (Oct 9, 2008)

Ninjaette said:


> Alright - this is just my opinion so of course you don't have to agree with me if you don't want to - The back is always a really good place to get something done if you're worried about stretching... I don't think many men accumulate fat on their backs.
> If you're planning on acquiring a major beer gut or getting preggers (LOL!!) in the near future I would not get anything done on your abdomen.
> I think the best places for a guy to get a tattoo are the arms, calves and in some cases the neck - Neck tattoos are unbelievably hot on men but don't seem to suit women as much - but that, again is just my opinion.
> 
> HTH



Yep, i agree with most of that. If you're concerned about stretching stay away from your gut and love handle area, and also your upper arms if you have ambitions to become Mr. Australia. Everywhere else is pretty sweet.

Neck tattoos are fantasic but i definately would not recommend you slap one up on your neck for your first one (I'm assuming it's your first?) and you probably won't find any tattoo artists that will tattoo your neck, throat, hands or fingers unless you are already heavily tattooed.

I personally would stay away from hairy areas such as your chest because you won't end up seeing the tattoo. Unless you're willing to wax or shave.

Sun fades and blurs your tattoo so don't put it somewhere that cops a lot of sun unless you A) are willing to apply sunscreen to it every day, or B) are going for a big, open design that you don't mind getting re-worked every 5 years for the rest of your life. Small tattoos that cop a lot of sun end up as ugly blobs. So bigger is always better if you're looking for a long lasting tattoo.

Also, tattoos on ankles, feet and wrists, as well as lips, faces, and hands tend to fade and blur a LOT quicker than tattoos on other parts of the body, so if you looking at putting it in one of those spots make sure it's a big open design that can be easily fixed when it fades.

Follow the aftercare instructions the artist gives you when you get your tattoo done - if you dont you will end up with a faded and patchy tattoo in the best case scenario, and a serious infection in the worst instance.


----------



## the.badger (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh I just noticed you're 17! When are you planning on doing this?


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 9, 2008)

Now _that_ is good advice!!! Definitely take notes!!


----------



## the.badger (Oct 9, 2008)

Ninjaette said:


> Now _that_ is good advice!!! Definitely take notes!!



Haha all part of the service. Although I normally get paid.... hahah.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 9, 2008)

Hehe, can't beat geckos, i've got one on my foot, just solid black, no detail, i love it!


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 10, 2008)

this one's gone through 2 pregnancies (each with 23kg weight gain) with little distortion from stretching  .... go the ribs I reckon 

Ninjaette - nice work there.


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 10, 2008)

Lizzie! That is amazing! I love skeletons and skulls. 
Yes, go the ribs! Must have hurt though :shock:


----------



## the.badger (Oct 10, 2008)

tattoolizzie said:


> this one's gone through 2 pregnancies (each with 23kg weight gain) with little distortion from stretching  .... go the ribs I reckon
> 
> Ninjaette - nice work there.



Wow that's crazy! Ribs hurt


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ninjaette said:


> Lizzie! That is amazing! I love skeletons and skulls.
> Yes, go the ribs! Must have hurt though :shock:


 
it's actually more exo-skeleton typ micro organism creatures - crappy phone photo... goes right my back up to the tops of my shoulders.

You know, the ribs were fine - either side of the spine just about killed me though with all the neuraligic twinges I got in my arm.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 10, 2008)

> Oh I just noticed you're 17! When are you planning on doing this?



I've been to the shop, he tends to turn a blind eye on your age if you don't bring up the subject. One of my friends got one there ages ago too, his family name when his parents died in a car crash, when he was 16 I think.




> Hehe, can't beat geckos, i've got one on my foot, just solid black, no detail, i love



I heard the foot is one of the most painful places because of the bone - how was yours?


----------



## Fennwick (Oct 10, 2008)

is tombstone still there? i thought they closed down years ago. or did they just move?


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 10, 2008)

I think tombstone is still there, it moved its down somewhere near north cronulla beach, those were the instructions I got, near the traffic lights there.

My friend gave me a card, for a place called BODYART in cronulla and ask for a guy called 'Moldi'

That is where I'm going now as my friend recently got about 8 piercings (in places we need not mention) and a tat there. She said its a good place.


----------



## coz666 (Oct 10, 2008)

hey tats are changein alot so if your up on whats hot why not try somethin thats in 
check it
reverse tattooing is all the rage overseas and most people dont go for it here, but it looks great.
what you do is photocopy a gecko, then color it in like so its all one color then trace the outline.
now instead of tattooing an outline and coloring it in . you dont do an outline and you dont fill it in at all, you leave it blank, and shade around the outside. looks sweet. so maybe get your sth x colored blue and get in the middle your gecko non shaded so it is just your skin showing, remember dont do an outline of the gecko,, (depends on the skill of your tattooist) so the tattooist still puts the trace on your body but just shades too the trace instead. check it on some tat sites i am sure you will find em, very popular with things like stars.
cheers


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> I've been to the shop, he tends to turn a blind eye on your age if you don't bring up the subject. One of my friends got one there ages ago too, his family name when his parents died in a car crash, when he was 16 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If the guy is not worried about the legalities of your age, can you be sure he is concerned with other legalities? eg. single use, sterile needles?

Sounds dodgy to me. Why not wait the extra year ?(or part therof)


----------



## Leigh (Oct 10, 2008)

I've heard bad things about the tattoo place in Cronulla that's closer to the cinema, if that makes any sense. mind you i heard that from a dropkick in her mid-thirties. 

however I've heard good things about illustrated man on Elizabeth street near central station, and skin deep i think it's called in Newtown. they won't do you at 17 though, they're a little more trustworthy.

EDIT: agreeing with the post above, that if a place will do you at 17 then i'd steer clear. it's not something you should rush into anyway, the extra few months gives you time to think.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah theres a place in kings cross / darlinghurst, and the one near central station is where my mate got his done, he got a spartan helmet across his chest, 1200 dollars. He is only 17, but he did have a fakie.

The one I'm thinking of in cronulla is the opposite direction to the cinemas, but tombstone is near there, and I got told not to go there.

Even if they do ask for ID i have a fakie that gets me into everywhere.


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 10, 2008)

Any tattooist that will tattoo underage persons is a menace in every sense.
The shop I worked in, we had a 15yo girl come in and complain that the tattoo she had done on her breast was worrying her. :shock::shock: She got it from a 'studio' not far away...the same place that allowed hood piercings on similar aged girls
All I could do was suggest she attend Caloundra hospital for antibiotics.
Utterly shameful. Backyarders and dodgy tattooists will continue to be a smear on the industry, especially now that any halfwit can buy a machine on Ebay...


----------



## reptile32 (Oct 10, 2008)

what do you think of this is this the thing your looking for


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 10, 2008)

yeahh I saw something like that, plain black aswell. And one that was kind of tribal but not really.. It looked pretty sweet.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.cfht.hawaii.edu/Instruments/Spectroscopy/Gecko/GeckoBlack.gif

you could try and make this one black???
http://celebritygeckos.com/Portals/28/Morphs/Morph Pics/hybino.JPG
http://www.military-graphics.com/GECKO.png
http://www.metalmorphosis.biz/decorative/lizards_geckos/images/lizard_gecko_longtoes_16423.jpg
http://www.metalmorphosis.biz/decorative/lizards_geckos/images/gecko_straight_d.jpg
http://images.elfwood.com/art/s/u/sungmin/geckos2.jpg


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Oct 10, 2008)

don't kmow if mine are any good but i tried


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 10, 2008)

The third one (plain black) you posted was pretty much what I had in mind.

Except maybe alittle more '3D' with some sort of shading.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 14, 2008)

Blackthorn has been giving me a few ideas and some help and advice 

At the moment I'm leaning towards getting something along the lines of this;







maybe on my foot, unless anyone else has any suggestions?

Any advice / suggestions / ideas are welcome.


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2008)

If you want a kick *** tattoo artist in Sydney try Josh Roelink at Tatudharma
http://www.tatudharma.com/joshtattoo.html

list of artists that work from there 
http://www.tatudharma.com/artists.html

But Josh is regularly booked solid for about 2 years, and as such is no longer taking appointments OR taking people for the waiting list.
If you are willing to wait to get work from him, you can call the studio in June 2009 to get put on the waiting list for work in 2011 – he will be opening the waiting list up then to take names. 

The studio number is: (+61) 02 96999029 Chippendale


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not sure I'm going to wait that long.

I'm prolly waiting a for months (be older) and have more money for a better tattoo.


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> I'm not sure I'm going to wait that long.
> 
> I'm prolly waiting a for months (be older) and have more money for a better tattoo.



theres others that work there and not sure of their waiting list.. check them out.. 
http://www.tatudharma.com/artists.html


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just take it easy and don't rush it. Remember it will be there forever. I have been trying to find one I like for 3 years now and still haven't got it done as I want to be positive on what I get. I don't want one thats in fashion because fashion comes and goes and I don't want one thats cliche... I want one with meaning. I almost got "Such Is Life" written until that stupid cowboy wanna be ute club started under that name. Still thinking lol.


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 14, 2008)

Leigh said:


> I've heard bad things about the tattoo place in Cronulla that's closer to the cinema, if that makes any sense. mind you i heard that from a dropkick in her mid-thirties.
> 
> however I've heard good things about illustrated man on Elizabeth street near central station, and skin deep i think it's called in Newtown. they won't do you at 17 though, they're a little more trustworthy.
> 
> EDIT: agreeing with the post above, that if a place will do you at 17 then i'd steer clear. it's not something you should rush into anyway, the extra few months gives you time to think.


 
skin deep is good if you have copious amounts of money to waste, they once qave me a quote of over $200 for a round tatt on my forearm with a diameter of 5cm in black. illustrated man i've used 3 times since 04 but i the last few years the quality there has gone right down hill. they refused to help me with simple custom work after i had been a repeat customer of theirs and basically told me what i wanted would never work in the size i wanted (down my neck and upper back is aparently too small for filagree). i went to another shop who did this in even more detail then i 1st thought of custom and basically was told it was dead easy. basically go there if you want to walk in pint to something on the wall and have it tsamped on you. they have sadly become 100% about production line tattooing to get the easiest money and not about the art.
if you want to make a holiday out of the event by a cheap flight to melbourne and see Alley Cats in Frankston (about an hour out of the CBD), the price drops a lot, i mean a lot and the quality and service is second to none.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 14, 2008)

Where is a good place, I dont want to waste heaps of money, its about a 4 inch tattoo, black silhouette with some shading.

I was thinking of kings cross in the city?


----------



## the.badger (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey dude, that solid black gecko looks fine to me, but may look a bit too chunky on your foot if you do it 4 inches long and solid like that. Maybe think about getting some greywash shading off the edges or something, just leaving your bare skin in the middle. His little toes will have to be solid black though because they're too skinny to put any shading in them.

WAIT UNTIL YOU'RE 18. PLEASE. You don't understand the potential disasters of not waiting because you don't work in the industry, so please just wait. If you go to someone who doesn't check ID or turns a blind eye or just plain doesn't care, well... I don't know ANY half decent tattooists who operate like that. You WILL get a sub-standard tattoo AND you're risking a VERY SERIOUS INFECTION, because if they're blase about age restrictions then they're probably not too concerned about the Health Regualtions either. I have seen some pretty horrible cases involving Staff infections, skin grafts etc which required hospitalisation.

Also something to keep in mind: cheap tattoos aren't good and good tattoos aren't cheap. Tattoos are expensive because of the time, expertise and equipment required to maintain a sterile environment and sterile equipment, AND because we've practiced and studied and worked for at least a year (in most cases) WITHOUT GETTING PAID to learn to tattoo properly. If someone can afford to give you a cheap tattoo it's because they're not planning on spending money on maintaining a sterile environment, or because their tattoos aren't WORTH much. I've seen it SO many times - people getting tattooed in a dodgy studio or by a backyarder because it was half the price we were going to charge them, and they've ended up in hospital with an infection (which cost them thousands), OR they've ended up with a shocking tattoo and have come back to have us fix it up (which costs them more that it would have cost them to have it done by us in the first place), or they've got a tattoo that is SO bad that there's nothing we can really do to fix it or cover it, and they end up getting it lasered off (which cost them thousands). In summary - get it done right the first time, even if it's $100 more, it could very well save you thousands.

If you use your fake ID and get your tattoo done at a reputable studio, you're going to get a good tattoo BUT if anyone who knows you objects to your tattoo and knows how old you are (this could be one of your parents or relatives, a teacher, parents of a friend, ANYONE), all it takes is one phone call to the cops and the person who did your tattoo in serious trouble. The maximum penalty for tattooing an underage person in WA is a $22,000 fine AND one year in jail, and that's only the criminal side of it - the tattooist could ALSO be privately sued on top of that penalty for god knows how much. Which is pretty unfair since they didn't knowingly do anything wrong, they were just deceived by some punk kid who didn't think or care about the consequences of his/her actions.

So yeah, don't do it.


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 14, 2008)

as everyone has said do it right and wait till youre 18, if i were you i would think that would make for an awesome 18th just dont plan the drinking on the same day.


----------



## Oldbeard (Oct 15, 2008)

Colin said:


> If you want a kick *** tattoo artist in Sydney try Josh Roelink at Tatudharma
> http://www.tatudharma.com/joshtattoo.html
> 
> list of artists that work from there
> ...


 
Nathan Puata at the same shop is pretty awesome. he gives a lot of good advice to young adults and does great work. i think his waiting list is only six months.


----------



## Oldbeard (Oct 15, 2008)

why not be different and get the star constellation of the saucepan. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
it kick the southern crosses ***.:lol::lol: VERY AUSTRALIAN though
that would be amusing


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

all my friends have southern cross. too many around!!!!


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

my brother serached the www for days and got multiple pictures of what he wanted. He's fortunate that he can draw too!!! But then he drew his own with the collation of all the pictures!! Come up awesome on him!!!


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 17, 2008)

saucepan idea sounds right to me


----------



## Pauly (Oct 17, 2008)

Dear god, please don't get a southern cross.......

You realise Australia isn't the only country you can see it from don't you?


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 17, 2008)

yup.

The southern cross has been totally wiped from my mind, do not worry.


----------



## Ersatz (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys, just bringing this thread back up to show my latest drawing by one of my closest friends for the tattoo i plan to get, when I can afford it. It will be coloured in, this is just a sketch outline.

What do you think?

EDIT: Just so you know, its the skin being ripped / peeled away and showing the aussie flag under-neath.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 12, 2008)

skin rip is all wrong....looks more like the start of a bio organic piece then changed their mind half way through. The flag is too low in the design OR the top 'rip' shouldn't be there. 

Each to their own though I guess...


----------



## MrHappy (Nov 13, 2008)

My cousin wasn't 18 when he got his first tats. Apparently my aunt and uncle just signed some forms to say the gave their permission.


----------



## drifty (Nov 13, 2008)

ROFL!

2nd last post : "Dont worry guys, southern cross has been wiped from my mind"

last post: "hey guys, what about the aussie flag?!" lol!


IMO majority of "meaningful" tatts are ugly, Id go for something that just looks great, its going to have meaning to it anyway.

Im at the stage where Ive thought about it for ages, know what I want and now trying to find an artist who id be happy to live with.. not a huge fan of the sydney artists but there are a few in melb Im considering flying over there for..


----------



## Ersatz (Nov 16, 2008)

Drifty, I seem to be a retard, I know, lol.

I'm rethinking this all together which I guess is good, I think I'm gunna go for a few more piercings and wait til I actually turn 18 to get a tattoo.


----------



## method (Nov 16, 2008)

drifty said:


> IMO majority of "meaningful" tatts are ugly, Id go for something that just looks great, its going to have meaning to it anyway.



Yes, but that defies the point of a meaningful tattoo, it shouldn't matter to you what other people think of it. And if enough thought and time goes into designing it, it shouldn't look remotely ugly. IMO ugly tats are ones people put no effort into thinking about, ie. walk into a tattoo parlor and pick a design of the wall simply because they think it looks cool.


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 16, 2008)

Dont get a aussie symbol like the flag or southern cross, you will regret it when you realise patriotism is for idiot white trash.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 16, 2008)

method said:


> ie. walk into a tattoo parlor and pick a design of the wall simply because they think it looks cool.



 We had a sheet on the wall designed by Tony Ranger, and it was filled with these little fluffy creatures (ducks, unicorns, dinosaur-y stuff, like cartoonish stuffed toys). I'd watch as females (exclusively) would wander around the shop and always end up looking at this one sheet....
I tattooed every creature off that sheet, some of them over a dozen times, and hated every second of it! Not worth setting up, changing needles and cupping different colours. Tiresome.
If you have an original or imaginative design you'll find your artist appreciates it too, and will...'extend themselves'?

I mean, you wouldn't take a 55 2-door Chev to an airbrush artist to get some rubbish skull across the bonnet!


----------



## Fennwick (Nov 16, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> Dont get a aussie symbol like the flag or southern cross, you will regret it when you realise patriotism is for idiot white trash.


 
so is it an idiotic, white trashy thing to love your country?
oh well, i'm proud to be a white trash idiot then.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, I can't understand people who just walk in to a store and choose something from the flash displayed.

You'd think someone would want something original that only they have.
I don't mind looking at flash and seeing different things and getting ideas (postures and stuff), but using something straight off the wall? No thanks.

I'm in the middle of compiling a bunch of pictures with elements in them that I want in my design; then i'll taking them to a tattooist (hoping on Tony Ranger because of his fantasy/horror stuff) to draw up what I have in mind for my legs.


----------



## Australis (Nov 16, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> Dont get a aussie symbol like the flag or southern cross, you will regret it when you realise patriotism is for idiot white trash.



Paint me white and call me trash


----------

